# Need advise for expected salary



## rahimmd (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi

I am new in this forum, but I am looking ur opinion from those who had experience working in Dubai on job offer. I have gone through some of thread in this forum.
Yesterday, I received call from one of recruitment agency for new job in Dubai, the job offered is O&M Manager level. location work is nearby the Dubai Airport side, so they were asking the expected salary ( inclusive all packeges) that I can offer, so I request to give me some time until monday ( after christmas eve) to give the details.
The question here is that I don't know the current market living cost in Dubai 2008.Can some one just give the hint what expenses should be included in the package.
I noticed that accomodation is very expensive in Dubai. what is the rental now for 1 or 2 bedroom based on current market in Dubai city. where is the nearest place to stay according to the work location.

Present situation:
Current salary : USD 3500/month ( inclusive transport & Phone allowance)
Current Position : Senior Engineer
Sector : Telecommunication
Accomodation : Own house.

Thank


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

rahimmd said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new in this forum, but I am looking ur opinion from those who had experience working in Dubai on job offer. I have gone through some of thread in this forum.
> Yesterday, I received call from one of recruitment agency for new job in Dubai, the job offered is O&M Manager level. location work is nearby the Dubai Airport side, so they were asking the expected salary ( inclusive all packeges) that I can offer, so I request to give me some time until monday ( after christmas eve) to give the details.
> ...


I pay $1700 US/month for a 350 sq. ft. studio in International City, which is on the outskirts of Dubai. This is relatively "inexpensive" for Dubai, but I live in the middle of nowhere. You could live in Sharjah (where my wife and I are moving soon) for much less - we are looking at similar 2 BR flats for the same price we pay now. The problem is the commute from Sharjah -> Dubai in the mornings is KILLER. a 15 minute drive when there is no traffic = 3-4 hours if you leave/return during rush hour. seriously. i made that mistake one time.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

rahimmd said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new in this forum, but I am looking ur opinion from those who had experience working in Dubai on job offer. I have gone through some of thread in this forum.
> Yesterday, I received call from one of recruitment agency for new job in Dubai, the job offered is O&M Manager level. location work is nearby the Dubai Airport side, so they were asking the expected salary ( inclusive all packeges) that I can offer, so I request to give me some time until monday ( after christmas eve) to give the details.
> ...


Have a look at the second post on here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10504-expected-salary.html

It should give you a good idea of how to make a realistic salary request

Merry Christmas


----------

